# 2015 caad 10?



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

Have they previewed the 2015s? Hoping there are no changes, as I want a new race bike after I rehab from my injuries, but don't want to buy/build till then.


----------



## macca33 (Oct 24, 2012)

They have and there are plenty of photos floating around the interweb.

They don't look too bad either.

Get well soon.

cheers


----------



## JasonScottCarter (Jun 29, 2014)

I have seen the 2015 catalog at the local shop. CAAD10 design hasn't changed. They have gone to mid-compact cranks though. That is about all the changes. Racing Edition is back to Force this year. Very nice paint jobs. 105 version is now 11 speed...so it's a bargin!


----------



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

Excellent, thanks.


----------



## part_robot (Aug 4, 2014)

Catalog: CANNONDALE 2015 / ROAD 2015 / ELITE - Bike Taller


----------

